# SCC - Scott Corporation



## thomas@tac.com.a (31 October 2007)

1 NOV @ 11.00 am  The Grace Hotel, 77 York St. Sydney. For SCOTT CORP AGM  please meet and greet fellow shareholders.. ..


----------



## thomas@tac.com.a (2 November 2007)

ANNUAL meeting over all went well, It was stated that franked dividends may resume next year and the Head office and warehouse will move to Horsley Road, Milperra this will happen in January 2008. latest share price is 47 cents..


----------



## thomas@tac.com.a (3 November 2007)

WHO is Alan Scott owns about 70% of two public companies on the ASX they are K&S along with SCC. SCC has about two hundred trucks and tankers with two main divisions, Chemtrans & Bulktrans around Australia. From 1 OCT a tank cleaning biz called Hyde Park Tank Depot at Altona, Victoria. 

There are a limited number of shares available and the price will rise as the companies IMPROVE..


----------



## Sean K (3 November 2007)

Care to fill in some gaps with what SCC does exactly?

Looks pretty thinly traded. Maybe due to the limited shares on issue. How many?

Perhaps if you provide some detail we might looks at it......


----------



## thomas@tac.com.a (5 November 2007)

JUST for you kennas a small state of affairs,, SCC. has 600 holders about $58 million capital the top 20 own $48 million leaving $10 million floating around in public so a tight situation.. Mr Scott appears hell bent on buying all back and he has the money to do it  along with K&S not all at once just a bit at a time thats what makes it good for small FRY..


----------



## thomas@tac.com.a (6 November 2007)

Please have a look:: Scott web site,,

http://www.hbl.com.au   Has been updated with latest facts,,.


----------



## robert toms (6 November 2007)

I bought a few of these just after they announced their first dividend for a long time...being a South Australian we are all aware of Allan Scott,but will he live long enough to buy back many more shares?
But ,seriously, SCC looked to me to have turned the corner,and I liked the language that they were using.


----------



## thomas@tac.com.a (7 November 2007)

THANKS robert for your comments and good luck with your BUY,, Here in NSW most people don't know,  Mr Archibald Alan Scott at all let alone that he owns most of Mt Gambier, SA. and well off. But at the A/meet it was asked of his health the reply was pretty good for an 83 year person and fit but if something did go wrong it is sure the next in line would carry on the
 BIZ..


----------



## prawn_86 (11 November 2007)

Gday Thomas,

I wouldnt buy this company as Allan Scott is a major funding source for Port Power :


----------



## thomas@tac.com.a (11 November 2007)

THANKS prawn did you some how remove my statement message 8 or other wise TIP  us a trucking firm making div`s on the ASX market @ 47 cents..


----------



## thomas@tac.com.a (12 November 2007)

prawn_86 said:


> Gday Thomas,
> 
> I wouldnt buy this company as Allan Scott is a major funding source for Port Power :




prawn a moderator then please explain your above statement..   about port power..  sounds made up to me..


----------



## prawn_86 (12 November 2007)

My apoligies Thomas, I got the stock code wrong. I have Put your post back up. :

And as to the sponsorship side of things, Alan Scott (surely there is only one rich Alan Scott) is one of Port Adelaides largest sponsors. And i dont like Port...


----------



## robert toms (28 October 2008)

Reported today that Alan Scott died aged 84
Holds well over 60% of Scott Corporation and a lot of Kain and Shelton as well.


----------



## System (8 April 2014)

On April 7th, 2014, Scott Corporation Limited (SCC) was removed from the ASX's official list following completion of the compulsory acquisition process by K & S Corporation Limited.


----------

